# 2008 Rogue Intelli-Key - IGN will not turn



## iu5000 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello all, i Have a 2008 Rogue w/ Intelli-key. I woke up this morning with a serious issue, the tumbler will not turn. I figured maybe the fob was dead so i grabbed my second, and same thing. Will not turn. I took the metal shaft key out of the fob and placed it into the ignition, still would not turn.

Wheel is NOT locked (well wasnt at the time, it is now from thinking it was)


I figured maybe the battery was low/dead. Put it on a charger and drew 0 amps (wasnt dead, resting at 12.8v)
-also keyless does not function from either remote

car has never had an issue to this day, has 68k on the ticker

here is what i already have tried, several times:

-Battery check
-Checked fobs + fob batteries/replaced
-Checked all fuses pertaining to the intelli-key system, both in the interior and exterior fuse boxes. 
-Intelli-key antenna unit IS plugged in (located front of center console)
-Intelli-Key module IS plugged in and seeing power (above interior fuse box)

The reason i have not yet brought this to the dealer is for a few reasons:

-no warranty left on said vehicle
-closest nissan dealer is 170 miles away.


any sort of help would be greatly appreciated.
-Checked all vehicle fuses, all read 12v across or continuity test.


----------

